# Blues for Darker Women of Color



## kayluv (Oct 24, 2007)

Can someone recommend some blue eye shadows that look good on darker skin?

Thanks!


----------



## lilMAClady (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi!
I'm an NC45 and I have ALOT of blue. Here is what I have:
Jewel Blue, Fade, Blue Edge LE (still available on MAC's website I think), Blue Noir, Deep Truth, Blue Storm LE (From fall 07 still might be available), Blue Storm pigment, Belle Azure (LE), and this really isn't TOO blue, but Thunder from Fall 07 Blue Storm Collection is amazing too! Hope this helps!!


----------



## spectrolite (Oct 24, 2007)

NW 45 and I have lots, and lots of blues as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Blue Storm is my absolute favorite at the moment! It's the first shadow I have ever considered backing up. All of the colours in that collection look great on dark skin actually. Also not mentioned yet:

- Flashtrack (Perm)
- Bang on Blue (LE C-Shock)
- Moonflower (LE Strange Hybrid)
- Clarity (Matte 2)
- Naval Blue (Pigment)

I think you can still get some of the LE's on the MAC website!


----------



## MACaholic76 (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm an NC45/50 and I prefer dark/navy blues.  
My favorites are Flashtrack and Contrast. I also like Moon's Reflection for a light blue and wear Felt Blue from time to time.


----------



## d n d (Oct 24, 2007)

I am sure that the ladies above have already mentioned these colors but some of my favorites are: Moon's Reflection, Deep Truth, Moonflower, and Blu Noir.
Out of all these colors...I think Deep Truth is the best!  It's a really intense and beautiful color that everyone should own!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm NW45: Bangin Blue, Blue Calm, Blue Noir, Club, Contrast, Deep Truth, Flashtrack, Freshwater, Hepcat, Moonflower, Nehru, Tilt, Zonk Bleu


----------



## L281173 (Oct 24, 2007)

I love blue eyeshadow.

Two of my favorite blues are by Milan Minerals Cosmetics which are Black-N-Blue, Denim, and Teal Me No Lies which is a Greenish Teal Green.


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Oct 24, 2007)

belle azzure is the prettiest blue ever. i'm a nc45/50


----------



## AfricanaEyes (Oct 24, 2007)

I love Blue Storm, Freshwater, Blue Clam and ohhhh, I wish I had Bang on Blue. That's a fab blue!


----------



## Danapotter (Oct 24, 2007)

Cornflower pigment, and Maybelline Expert Wear Single in 120 Blue Blazes


----------



## MACa6325xi (Oct 24, 2007)

I love blue, but have not found the right shade that I like until Matte2  Prussian. I also like Covergirl's Queen collection shadow called Midnight Blue which is very nice.


----------



## BinkysBaby (Oct 24, 2007)

I really enjoy wearing blues but I rarely find the opportunity to do so.
I have quite a few and here are some of my favs:

1. Deep Truth--pair with Electra
2. Moonflower--pair with Goldmine
3. Parrott--pair with Contrast


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Oct 25, 2007)

NC50

All MAC

Freshwater
Clarity
Blue Calm (Pro)
Blue Storm (LE)
Deep Truth


----------



## AGB (Oct 28, 2007)

freshwater.....


----------



## nunu (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm nc43 and i love freshwater, deep truth, clarity, prusian, shimmermoss, contrast and plumage!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Oct 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_I'm nc43 and i love freshwater, deep truth, clarity, prusian, shimmermoss, contrast and plumage!_

 

*~*Contrast has to be the prettiest blue...I love it!!*~*


----------



## mishameesh (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm NC42,  I love blue e/s!  Some of my fave shades of blue are MAC Freshwater, Moon's Reflection, Tilt, Deep Truth


----------



## chocolategoddes (Oct 31, 2007)

NC50... i love love LOVE flashtrack


----------



## La Ilusion (Nov 1, 2007)

NC42-43.  I love Shimmermoss and Plumage. Well, those are the only MAC blues I have, but I do really love them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can sometimes coax a good look out of the HIP duo Spirited. The navy blue is nice to have; the lighter one requires wet application and quite a bit of it to show up properly on me, but it's a very pretty blue/green-blue duochrome.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 4, 2009)

NC 45/50

Ben Nye Cosmic Blue
MAC Deep Truth, Blue Noir, Nehru
IMAN Navy
Urban Decay Deluxe Adore

Those are all the blues I own/used and I really love how the look.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Mar 4, 2009)

Deep Truth, Electric Eel, Freshwater, Bang On Blue, Teal pigment

Milani's single shadow in Atlantis (very similar to Electric Eel)

L'Oreal HIP duo in Showy


Here's a pic of Eve wearing Electric Eel and Bang On Blue








HTH


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 4, 2009)

Electric eel, Star by Night,  Deep Truth, Freshwater, Blue Storm, I like a lot of blues....


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Mar 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_ Star by Night,_

 
 Duh, How'd I forget that! The texture is soooooo nice


----------



## kariii (Mar 4, 2009)

flashtrack, contrast, moon's reflection and electric Eel... I'm NC30


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Mar 4, 2009)

Deep Truth and Plumage are my faves.


----------



## Mrs M (Apr 6, 2011)

Electric eel  and Contrast are stunning on all women of color.


----------



## afulton (Apr 6, 2011)

In addition to all the other great blue colors mentioned, MAC's Sea & Sky (LE) mineralized eyeshadow is gorgeous.


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 14, 2011)

The Nars Bateau Ivre shadow duo are my two favorite blues.


----------



## sss215 (Apr 15, 2011)

New blues that I have just fell in love with:

  	Sephora Brand:  It blue and My Favorite Jeans

  	Illamasqua:  Sadist, Never, and Intense

  	MUFE 14L and 3L Aqua eye pencils


----------



## angelynv (Apr 17, 2011)

Hey guys! LOVE blues so much! My faves are by MAC Deep Truth and my new fave is Naval also by MAC. It is just the PERFECT denim shade on my skintone and has this weird (in a good way!) soft focus, ethereal quality to it! Its kinda hard to explain but see my recent blog post at www.frivolousbyangel5ace.blogspot.com where I have a denim smokey blue eye FOTD. Naval is such a beautiful and totally wearable blue! I also love NARS China Blue and MAC Contrast for slightly darker tones.

  	My Blog: www.frivolousbyangel5ace.blogspot.com

  	My Youtube Channel: www.youtube.com/makeupbyangel5ace


----------



## angelynv (Apr 17, 2011)

Oh! And NARS Thunderball is just wowowow! The PERFECT deep teal its so unique just love this when I create a reverse smokey eye (or upside down smokey where the darker colours are emphasised on the lower lash line rather than on the lid).

  	My Blog: www.frivolousbyangel5ace.blogspot.com
  	My Youtube Channel: www.youtube.com.makeupbyangel5ace


----------



## sss215 (Apr 17, 2011)

angelynv said:


> Hey guys! LOVE blues so much! My faves are by MAC Deep Truth and my new fave is Naval also by MAC. It is just the PERFECT denim shade on my skintone and has this weird (in a good way!) soft focus, ethereal quality to it! Its kinda hard to explain but see my recent blog post at www.frivolousbyangel5ace.blogspot.com where I have a denim smokey blue eye FOTD. Naval is such a beautiful and totally wearable blue! I also love NARS China Blue and MAC Contrast for slightly darker tones.
> 
> My Blog: www.frivolousbyangel5ace.blogspot.com
> 
> My Youtube Channel: www.youtube.com/makeupbyangel5ace



 	Naval is on my list to look at when I go to MAC pro again.  I would love if MAC just incorporated the rest of the pro shades they have into the regular MAC stores.  It would make things so much easier.


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 11, 2011)

Also check out MAC's Atlantic Blue. I don't have it yet but swatched it in the MAC store today and it looks to be what I wanted Bang On Blue to be. The payoff of the Atlantic Blue seemed better.


----------



## meika79 (Jun 12, 2011)

LOVE BLUES!!! 

  	MAC
  	Sea & Sky
  	Strike a Pose
  	Blue Flame
  	Belle Azure
  	Deep Truth (wore this yesterday in a smokey eye with Blue Socery)
  	Plummage
  	Bang on Blue

  	Showy (L'Oreal HIP )

  	Boy Toy (Pure Luxe Mineral eyeshadow)


----------



## StyleBlack (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm NW 45 and up

  	MAC's Star By Night... the starflash texture is a dream to apply
  	MAC's Blue Sheen Mineralize eyeshadow


----------

